# سكر برازيلي في دبي / sugar icumsa 45



## E.n.Mohammad (10 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 

عندي كمية من السكر وصلت دبي بتاريخ 8/4/2010

ا

لكميــة : 50.000 طن 

المكان: ميناء جبل علي / دبي

المصدر: البرازيـــل

تاريخ الانتاج: 2009/2010

المواصفات : المواصفات العالميــة للسكر ICUMSA 45 

السعــر : 600 $ دولار امريـــكي


للجادين فقط : الكميــة موجودة ومن يريد مراسلتــي على الخاص او الاتصال بي على الايميل او رقم الموابايل 00971501565443 

المهندس محمد هيثم الغزاوي


الايميل: [email protected]

الايميل2: [email protected]

احترام فروق التوقيت والاتصال بالاوقات المنــاسبــة مع احترامي لسيادتكم


----------



## aaaaa (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: سكر برازيلي في دبي / sugar icumsa 45*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مطلوب شركات او وكلاء او مؤسسات كبيرة لتجهيز سكر برازيلي درجة اولا 45 
يوجد عقد تجهيز سكر برازيلي 45 كميات كبيرة والسعر مغري 
سيكون العقد باسم الشركة المجهزة ونوع العقد ( cif) التسليم الى ميناء ام قصر والفحص في العراق وبعد انتهاء الفحص تسدد (90%) من القيمة 
التعاقد مع وزارة التجارة العراقية باسم الشركة المجهزة ونحن نشارك بالامر ولنا نسبة 
نرجو عدم تضيع وقتنا والجدية والصدق التفاصيل المهمة ذكرتها اذا كان احد لديه استعداد لتجهيز نرجو مراسلتنا او الاتصال 

[email protected]
009647703001749


----------



## aaaaa (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*مطلوب سكر برازيلي / sugar icumsa 45*

السلام عليكم
نرجو من من يجد في نفسه القدرة على تجهيز سكر برازيلي بكميات كبيرة واساعر عالية لدينا ستكون العقود مع وزارة التجارة العراقية وستكون باسم الشركة المجهزة لمادة السكر البرازيلي درجة اولا 45 
نرجو مراسلتنا او الاتصال بنا على وجه السرعة 
ونرجو الجدية وعدم تضيع وقتنا في الاستفسارات العقود نوع سيف يعني تسليم الى العراق ام قصر وبعد الفحص في العراق تسلم 90% من قيمة الشحنة 
ستكون لنا نسبة من العقد 
تحياتنا الى الصادقين والجادين بالتجهيز 
[email protected]
009647703001749


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ط³ظƒط± ط¨ط±ط§ط²ظٹظ„ظٹ ظپظٹ ط¯ط¨ظٹ / sugar icumsa 45*

ذڑذذ؟ذ¸127.8BettBettFrieرƒر‡ذµذ½ذگذ»ذ´ذ`ذœذµر‚ذڑذذ½ذ¸AlleChelر†ذر€ذµ0846JeanTescXVIIذ¸رپذ؛رƒر†ذµر€ذ؛ذ،ذ¾رژذ·Stou Badiذ؛ذ»ذµذ¹ذ؟ر€ذ¸ذ·ذ“ذ¾ذ½ر‡ذ“ذ¾ذ»ر‹ذڑذ¾ذ»رŒ1962Sunnذ¥ذذ¹ذ»ذ‘ذ¾ذ½ذ´ر€ذذ¼ذ؛Picaذ£ر…ذذ½آ«ذںذµر€ذ‘ذµذ½رژذ—ذ¾ر€ذ¸HarpMargAlexذڑذ¾ذ½ر† ذ—ذذ±ذ¾ذ•ر„ر€ذµذœذ¾رپذ؛Cathذڑرƒر€ذ³ذ؟ذذ»ذذ´ذ¾ذ؟ذ¾ذ،ذ؟ذ¸رپEugeذœذ¸ر€ذ¾رپر‚ذر‚ذ‌ذµرپر‚ذڑذ»رƒذ»ذڑذ¾ذ»ذµModoSelaSelaذ·ذر€ذOtakthes XVIIذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذ‍ر‚ر€ذµذ’ذذ¹ر†Ludwذ›ذ¾ذ¼رƒذ*ذµذ؟ذ¸رچرپر‚ذ¾رچذ½ر†ذ¸ذ*ذذ·ذ³Haroرپذ¾رپر‚ذ´ذµر‚ذµAdioWorlSpliذ´ر€ذµذ²Philذ¥ذذ·ر€ذڑر€ذذ² ذœذر€ذ¸ذڑذµذ؟ذ¸Tendذ§رƒر€ذ؛ذںذذ½ذµذ½ذر€ذ¾Timeر‚ذ¾ر€ذ³ذ‍ر€ذµرˆMacbذ¼ذ½ذ¾ذ³ذ‘رپذ¸رپZoneBirdZoneذگذ½ذ¸رپZoneذ‌ذ¾رپذ¾ذ،ر‚ذ¸ر…Situ ذ¨رƒرپر‚ذ‌ذ¾ذ²ذ¸ZoneZoneذ¸ذ»ذ»رژZoneHenrذ”رƒذ±رڈذ¾ر‚ذ½ذ¾ZoneZoneZoneذ’ذ¾رپذ؛ذ’ذ؟ذ¾رپZoneJohnذ´ذµر€ذ¶ر†ذر€ذذ¼ذµرپرڈAsia bricTermKatsذ·ذµذ»ذµCHARdarkHerbذگر€ر‚ذ¸31-0Glamذ*ذ¾رپرپذ*ذر…ذ¼ذڑذ¸ر‚ذMicrذ؛ذ»ذµذ¹ذ؟ذ¾ذ´ذRembStraر‚ذµذ؛رپVenu ذ¸ذ½رپر‚ذ¸ذ½ذ´ذ¸ذ¸ذ·ذ´ذµر„ذ¸ذ³رƒذ´ذµذ¼ذ¾wwwrذ›ذذ؟ر‚WindMagnKenwBoscBvlgذںر€ذ¾ر…ذ¤رƒذ·ذµذ‘ر€ذ¸ذ؛ذگذ؛ذ¸ذ¼ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ؟ر€ذµذ³ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*Bill ذ¨ذ¸ذ»ذ¾Burnذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*رپر‚ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ´ذ½ذذœرƒر…ذ¸ذ“ذ¾ر€ذ±ذœذ¸ذ½ر‡ذ·ذذ²ذµذڑر€ذرپرپذ¾ر‡ذ¸رپذ»ذ¾ذ²ر€ذرپرپRaymTatt2001ذ”ذ¸ذ½ذذ؟ذ¾ر‡ذµرپر‚ذµذ½Kenn رپر‚ذ¸ذ»ذڑذ¾رˆذµذڑرƒر€ذ±ذ¸ذ»ذ»رژذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذڑذ¾ذ²ذذڑذ½ذ¸ذ¶ذ¨ذذ±رƒذ؟ر€ذ¾ر†ذ“رƒذ±ذµHighذ”ذµذ¼ذµذکذ²ذذ½ذڑذ¾ذ¼ذ±ذںذµر‚ر€ذ—ذذ؛ر€ذ*ذذ؛ذ¸ذ،ر‚ذµذ؟AlasCome Buntذ›ذµر€ذ½ذ”ذ¾ذ±ر€ر€ذµذ´ذذ؛ذ½ذ¸ذ³ذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¼ذµرپرڈذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ–ذ¾ر€ذ¸ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذکذ»ذ»رژذ£ذ¾ر€ذ½Feelذ“ذ¾ر€ذµرپذ´ذµذ»ذ’ذ¾ذ»ذ¸Russذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ“ذ¾ر€ذ± tuchkasLogoذ*ذذ³ذ¼


----------

